# Wives who hide their porn from husbands...



## Scanner (Jan 13, 2012)

Are there wives out there who masturbate to porn and hide it from their husbands? Why? And...if he found out, would you want him to talk to you about it?


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Scanner said:


> Are there wives out there who masturbate to porn and hide it from their husbands? Why? And...if he found out, would you want him to talk to you about it?


I hardly watch porn to begin with. But, if I did, I would probably not hide it from him. I wouldn't tell him about it either. I don't generally talk about my masturbation habits with my spouse, and neither does he.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Scanner said:


> Are there wives out there who masturbate to porn and hide it from their husbands? Why? And...if he found out, would you want him to talk to you about it?


I'm not sure why, but perhaps the same reason(s) some men hide it from their wives. They do not think they will approve, or maybe they are embarrassed.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know if you'd call it 'hiding' - we have some magazines that I sometimes take out when he's not there and read the stories. If I get aroused I might bring myself to climax. I've told him about a couple of these sessions, to turn him on, so I guess it's not hiding, really. And a couple of times I have searched up things on my computer that turned me on so I got myself off. If he found out about it it wouldn't really be a huge deal to me. I'm just a horny gal I guess - when hubby is around I initiate sex with him when I feel the urge.


----------



## jane21 (Jan 12, 2012)

I occasionally look at porn and I hide it from my husband for a few reasons. One is that I'm not sure if he would think it was amusing and tease me for it, so I would be embarrassed. Another reason is that he may think that I am looking at it because he doesn't satisy me, which is not true.
I get infuriated when my husband watches porn, which he always tries to hide from me but isn't good at. I realize it's completely unfair but I can't help it; I'm a jealous lady.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

jane21 said:


> I occasionally look at porn and I hide it from my husband for a few reasons. One is that I'm not sure if he would think it was amusing and tease me for it, so I would be embarrassed. Another reason is that he may think that I am looking at it because he doesn't satisy me, which is not true.
> I get infuriated when my husband watches porn, which he always tries to hide from me but isn't good at. I realize it's completely unfair but I can't help it; I'm a jealous lady.


Since you both are hiding it, you should come clean with each other on it. You both are doing the same thing in which you both may feel the other one will have a problem with.


----------



## Scanner (Jan 13, 2012)

Jamison said:


> Since you both are hiding it, you should come clean with each other on it. You both are doing the same thing in which you both may feel the other one will have a problem with.


Yes, I think I agree. I may lead with my own porn and masturbation habits and open it up for her to talk about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking at porn, getting aroused and masturbating to it isnt something to be afraid of. Tell your husband about it. I for one would be so turned on by the fact my wife likes porn and diddles to it once in a while. Hell I do it and she knows about it.

I mean come on, Whitney had an episode on that very topic this week. My wife said to me so thats what you are doing on the computer all day. 

Get over your hang ups people. It is what is keeping you from enjoying the most mind blowing sex you could ever have with your spouse. Give it a try you might like it.


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

I would love my wife to watch porn, I would have so many questions. It would be cool to see which ones she likes too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Scanner said:


> Are there wives out there who masturbate to porn and hide it from their husbands? Why? And...if he found out, would you want him to talk to you about it?


I often find my wife in bed shopping around on Zillow for about a quarter million out of our price range. 

She knows I get upset!

Badsanta


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

badsanta said:


> I often find my wife in bed shopping around on Zillow for about a quarter million out of our price range.
> 
> She knows I get upset!


Real estate or jewelry porn?? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

My wife doesn't that I know of, but, I have a good friend of mine whose wife does and has for years.

They are in their 50's, he said his wife has always liked to read "romance novels", he said he had read a couple of them and they were pretty hard core, porn without the pictures.
He said he was actually surprised that she read them they were so graphic. She has read them for many years. A couple of years ago, he discovered she masturbated pretty often
before he got home from work. She works part time at a church and does a lot of the work at their house.

He asked how long this had been going on and she told him a long time, since their kids were small and they are now grown. She said it was her afternoon break to get away from everything.
She would read in the afternoon and then about 3 take a long hot bath, masturbate and relax. He said he had always considered her a LD spouse since she wasn't that interested in sex.
He found it a little disturbing since their sex life wasn't too great.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

woodyh said:


> *My wife doesn't that I know of*


*I'm convinced that all women are ninjas!* Each of the following photos contains graphic imagery of women in the act of masturbating and one does not. Can anyone guess which one does NOT contain a woman masturbating?


















































































....scroll down for the answer...















....keep scrolling...





























...OK all the photos are of women masturbating EXCEPT the bubble bath with the glass of wine. It was a bath created by Mr. Nice Guy in the hopes his wife will relax and have sex with him. Not ever going to happen in that photo!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Seriously, just watch together. If you both watch, both hide it, and most likely both know that the other is hiding, why the charades. 

Play dice for who picks the next movie. 




jane21 said:


> I occasionally look at porn and I hide it from my husband for a few reasons. One is that I'm not sure if he would think it was amusing and tease me for it, so I would be embarrassed. Another reason is that he may think that I am looking at it because he doesn't satisy me, which is not true.
> I get infuriated when my husband watches porn, which he always tries to hide from me but isn't good at. I realize it's completely unfair but I can't help it; I'm a jealous lady.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

No porn, but I caught my wife looking at our own secret stash of pics, of us, which are certainly NSFW.

She didn't notice me for a while. Quite a show, she was 'busy'. :surprise:


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

My XWW would pleasure herself to porn and hide it from me. I guessed that she was embarrassed. I was fine with it as long as I was getting at least equal time and attention from her. She had a small collection of dvd's and battery powered tools. The thought of her doing it actually turned me on but when she started to lie about it and not be honest, that bothered me. 

Of course, we know how everything turned out.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

jane21 said:


> I occasionally look at porn and I hide it from my husband for a few reasons. One is that I'm not sure if he would think it was amusing and tease me for it, so I would be embarrassed. Another reason is that he may think that I am looking at it because he doesn't satisy me, which is not true.
> I get infuriated when my husband watches porn, which he always tries to hide from me but isn't good at. I realize it's completely unfair but I can't help it; I'm a jealous lady.



This is very interesting. I suspect my wife is like you. She has given me conflicting accounts as to whether she is in fact "visually stimulated". 

I can't help but, feel that this is a typical "double standard" phenomina at work. In my wife case I suspect she believes I would judge her. The strange thing is that she denied for some time about her solo vibrator use. Though she seems to enjoy it thuroughly when we use it together, she still is reluctant to ask to bring it out or downplays her enjoyment. I get that most women like the "real thing". 

The thing I would ask of you Jane21 is why do you feel he will tease you. I would think he feels guilt about his porn use as you have stated your jealousy of it. We are all hypocritical to some extent but, I wonder what the cause of this insecurity about "coming clean" as it were about your solo activities. I mean in my case I would love for my wife to watch with me. I would even let her choose the type etc. I mean if she wanted to watch hunky men dance around (as in magic mike) it would be a thrill for me to watch her squirm and get aroused. The funny thing is that she molested me when she got home from seeing it in the theater. She also on a seperate occasion got a massage from a man who she indicated she was not attracted to. She claimed she was thinking of her favorite male movie star durring the massage and was so aroused she had to change her panties as they were soaked. For me the thought of her gettting aroused by the thought or the touch of another man (in a controlled situation) would make her seem more liberated and desirable to me. Perhaps I will make a post on this. 

I think most men and women are quite different. I would think your H would be aroused at you watching porn. He would probably encourage your to do it. At least it is the case with me.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

One of my H's fantasies is to come home in the evening and finds me in bed taking care of myself, so he can watch and take over. 

Yet to happen, 1 kid still at home.

If my H was to find out I masturbate when he is not around, he was be amazed and happy. But, since I have issues O"ing, i prefer to wait for him and we do the nasty together. 

We don't watch porn alone or masturbate alone. Just like we don't drink alone. Just too easy to get into bad habits.

I do however, love to read romantic books. Nothing like a good Nora Roberts to get me juices flowing. I always said that Nora Roberts kept our marriage happy.>


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

brooklynAnn said:


> One of my H's fantasies is to come home in the evening and finds me in bed taking care of myself, so he can watch and take over.


Oh yes.....trust me, you should make it happen. 
:grin2:
I say this from experience! 
(or experiences....it doesn't get old after the first time!)


----------



## caracara (Nov 23, 2015)

I do, and I hide it. Mainly because it's women I watch so he wouldn't understand. But also because I've tried to watch it with him before, but he has had intimacy issues including porn addiction so it would make things harder. To me, it's harmless hiding it as long as you're still aroused without it.


----------



## Prasmid (Mar 14, 2016)

I also do this))


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

When I was still living with my H (left him 6 months ago) I moved into the spare bedroom permanently so that I could masturbate - he wasn't interested in sex at all, totally sexless marriage so it was the only way I could have a sex life.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

woodyh said:


> My wife doesn't that I know of, but, I have a good friend of mine whose wife does and has for years.
> 
> They are in their 50's, he said his wife has always liked to read "romance novels", he said he had read a couple of them and they were pretty hard core, porn without the pictures.
> He said he was actually surprised that she read them they were so graphic. She has read them for many years. A couple of years ago, he discovered she masturbated pretty often
> before he got home from work. She works part time at a church and does a lot of the work at their house.


I just warn women that getting ideas about how to make love to a man from a romance novel is about the same as a guy getting advice on how to make love to a woman by watching porn videos.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

Scanner said:


> Are there wives out there who masturbate to porn and hide it from their husbands? Why? And...if he found out, would you want him to talk to you about it?


This is a very interesting topic as it bring out in the open the fact that there still seems to be a degree of "shame" that women feel about masturbation, toys or porn of all of the above. At least for many women including my wife. 

Since many of us men would love nothing more that to have some variety injected into our sexual lives why the heck would you want to hide this fact from your H. It is likely that he is doing the same...no? If he is not it is because HE is ashamed. Again, why? 

I am a sales professional and have in my field it is a given that we are all driven by emotions in so many areas of our lives. Furthermore we make decisions (consciously and otherwise) largely based upon EMOTIONS then seem to back them up with REASON.

I have wanted my wife and I to watch porn together but, she has resisted though I suspect she may be doing it too. Is it the fear that you are opening pandora's box and it will become all to often included in your lives? Is it that you feel like it would threaten your relationship? Is it jealousy. I mean what is the cause for such strange behavior?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

As a mature male- "MBN" is Ok for women.. they can have more than one orgasm. Ok for young men.. they can have more than one orgasm.. not Ok for men over, say 40.. they need to save their juice for their wife.

It is a physical limitation phenomenon for most men. Most men want to have sex every day, maybe twice a day. But, it ain't happening after a certain age. Don't waste it on virtual reality. Unless the wife is really LD and flatly NOT INTERESTED.... even after many talks as to "why not".

I know, there are some really Studly McJohnsons out there. Great for them, their time is coming. You cannot outrun Mother Nature, she is after your bawls!


----------



## RayceCarrington (May 10, 2015)

I don't like porn that much I always hated watching some guy that's bigger and better than me but my wife likes that I guess. I came home one evening and she was sleeping on the couch with her computer on her lap and it was on this big dic porn site so I just left and and drove to the coffee shop and phoned her to tell her I was on my way home. No porn on her computer when I got home, I never brought it up only men are pervs if they watch porn


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> As a mature male- "MBN" is Ok for women.. they can have more than one orgasm. Ok for young men.. they can have more than one orgasm.. not Ok for men over, say 40.. they need to save their juice for their wife.
> 
> It is a physical limitation phenomenon for most men. Most men want to have sex every day, maybe twice a day. But, it ain't happening after a certain age. Don't waste it on virtual reality. Unless the wife is really LD and flatly NOT INTERESTED.... even after many talks as to "why not".
> 
> I know, there are some really Studly McJohnsons out there. Great for them, their time is coming. You cannot outrun Mother Nature, she is after your bawls!


Does not have to be:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/289730-veggie-diet.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I see no problem with keeping it private, personally - as long as it's not a daily thing, or preventing one from having a sex life with their spouse.

Hiding it, or lying about it, is something different, though. One can cop to it, but still keep it private. "Yes, I watch porn and masturbate, but it's something I prefer to do on my own."

I think men and women both masturbate and use porn for slightly different reasons, generally speaking. With men, it's *usually* just something to do when we get the urge, with not a lot of forethought or planning, or setting aside time to do it.

Women, on the other hand, seem to set aside time, do a little planning, look forward to it, etc.

That's not to say no men do the same from time to time, nor that women don't just rub one out occasionally, either.

I just think that women who masturbate, with or without porn, tend to wait until they're totally alone, know nobody will be around for x-amount of time, set the mood, and generally take their time more often than not. While men can just disappear for 3 minutes, lock the door, and have at it.

I also think there's a different stigma in regards to porn between men and women. Men are generally regarded as pigs for watching other people have sex and getting off on it. Whereas women are not usually expected to utilize porn for this, and therefore many men actually find it quite sexy when a woman does.

I suspect that the instances of porn addiction are somewhat lesser in women than in men. Nothing to back that up, just a hunch. Therefore we men tend to not think about it in quite the same way as women might, in terms of their partner watching porn. Therefore it's much easier for us guys to find this somewhat attractive in women, as opposed to women who may find it offputting, or downright gross if their man watches a lot of porn.

And to go even further, and make a long post longer, I think the type of porn one watches can also determine whether or not they want to hide it from their partner, man or woman.

If I caught my wife watching porn, I'd be quite okay with it depending on the subject matter. But if she routinely watched a certain genre, I might have an issue. I'd expect the same in reverse. My wife is curvy and volutupuous. If she caught me watching only porn that had petite, 95lb women in them, or black women with huge boobs, or basically something that's the total opposite of her, she'd be pissed.

And therein lies, most likely, the main reason many people, man or woman, hide their porn habits from their partners. It's probably not all that often one watches porn that's in line with their current sexual situation. Just like the poster above who caught his wife on a big penis site. She seems to have a preference, and it may not be in line with what he has, or can offer. Therefore feelings can be hurt.


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

I feel there's its not a big problem to watch porn as a woman. My hb wants sex once a week because he's tired from work and he's 50 now and doesn't feel the build up until 4 or 5 days have passed. I could have sex every other night. I normally watch porn and masturbate once or twice a week. It takes the edge off until we have sex. I told him I watch porn and it doesn't seem to bother him. We used to watch it together but haven't done so in years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

